# Water Pump won't switch off..Do I need a plumber or an electrician



## Lauren (18 Apr 2006)

Water pump seems to be malfunctioning. It usually comes on when I turn on a tap or shower to increase pressure. It now won't turn off so I have had to turn it off at the fuse box (which also affects some of my lights). 

Do I need an electrician or a plumber?

Is it possible that the pump is damaged because of this? I realised there was a problem after it had been on for about three hours and could smell a slight overheating kinda smell near the tank. 

Apartment is relatively new (less than two years old). Would a water pump have a warranty period? What would be normal?

Any possibility it would be covered under Homebond?


----------



## badabing (18 Apr 2006)

Warranty is usually just one year, homebond does'nt cover it, most likely flow switch is gone, should be able to replace this cheaply enough. Can you get the make and model?

PS don't let it run against closed tap again, you will damage the pump itself


----------



## Lauren (19 Apr 2006)

Thanks a mil...Have a plumber coming out tonight to have a look..hopefully he can fix...1 year warranty on an expensive peice of kit eh? I didn't think Homebond was an option really...


----------



## badabing (19 Apr 2006)

Lauren said:
			
		

> Thanks a mil...Have a plumber coming out tonight to have a look..hopefully he can fix...1 year warranty on an expensive peice of kit eh? I didn't think Homebond was an option really...




Pumps are different to say a washing machine or dryer....people buy them and do all sorts of things with them they should'nt. For instance I bet your pump comes on for more than just the shower i.e. taps maybe even washing machine..its supposed to run the shower only!


----------



## DaveD (20 Apr 2006)

Its only supposed to run the shower if its a power shower pump, however if its a house with a pressurised water system (which is my understanding from the original poster) then it will come on whenever any tap/shower is used. We had a house like this a few years back and while you got fantastic water pressure it was a pain in the This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language when someone wanted a glass of water at 4am!


----------



## Lauren (20 Apr 2006)

Yes it runs when every tap is put on or when the toilets are flushed...Plumber didn't quite make it so am still struggling on this one..Hope he appears tonight..


----------



## badabing (20 Apr 2006)

DaveD said:
			
		

> Its only supposed to run the shower if its a power shower pump, however if its a house with a pressurised water system (which is my understanding from the original poster) then it will come on whenever any tap/shower is used.



My point is this is how these things are usually plumbed, however in this case you will regularly use cold water only, meaning the hot water side of the pump will run against a closed closed valve, causing hot water to swirl around in the hot water chamber possibly causing deformation of the plastic impeller. They are designed to use in a shower where the hot and cold are being used simultaneously.

You also mention that these are used in a pressurized water system. This is incorrect. THey are used in unpressurized vented water systems and pump out of an unpressurized hot water cylinder, as opposed to pressurized (and superior) unvented systems where you pump into the pressurized hot water cylinder.


----------



## kumsheen (4 May 2006)

I had exactly the same problem with the pump in my apartment only i got about 12 years out of the pump.
I rang a couple of plumbers and couldn't believe what prices they were going to charge so decided to try and replace it myself.
I looked up the manafacturer on the internet and saw a newer version of the original pump. I found that pump stocked by Chadwicks in Coolock and bought and fitted it myself, which turned out to be very easy. It cost me about 130Eur which was about 6 times cheaper than the quotes i got from plummers.


----------



## Lauren (4 May 2006)

Ok so when are you free to drop over and do mine! Its still not fixed. I can't even seem to get a plumber to drop in!


----------



## elgin (4 May 2006)

Had similar experience as kumsheen. Plumber quoting 800 for the pump & 200/300 for labour. My dad bought the pump for 200 & had it fitted in 15 minutes.


----------



## Lauren (4 May 2006)

Plumber coming over later...Does not think that it needs to be replaced...Reckons its probably a valve..


----------

